# 78° 24 Heures du Mans



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Damn, this is the first time that I have tried to watch the ENTIRE race (and failed), and it was full of drama! :yikes:

Accidents, crashes, mechanical failures, but no rain.

It was very cool of Eurosport and Eurosport 2 to show about 26.5 hours of race coverage, non-stop. I am exhausted.

In case you haven't seen the results, don't scroll down...


























AUDI: 1-2-3!

BMW Motosport sucked, and the BMW M3 art car didn't even make it to midnight!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I just finished the entire race off DVR and it was great.
SPEED-TV in the US carried the entire event in HD (first time in HD which was pretty cool).
They are located in my town, which is even cooler, I've sold some gearheads there some pretty good equipment.
My kids (girls even) loved it.

Peugeot had a faster car, but they were driving them HARD, hence IMHO all the failures.
Three factory failures and one independent. The 908 was a stellar car last year though.
Both Peugeot & Audi will have completely NEW cars next year, so that will be fun to watch.
I'm planning to attend in person for the first time, can't wait - a dream since I was a young child when I saw Steve McQueen in 'Le Mans'.

By almost default Audi coasted into the 1-2-3 win, equalling Ferrari.
9 factory wins, only Porsche has more at 16 :thumbup:

Not much drama this year other than the failing Peugeots and the Audi and BMW art car miscommunique on a corner line causing the Audi to hit the dirt and the BMW soldiering on.
BMW did not do well this year at all.

I do wish Mercedes and BMW would come back in LMP2 and sling it out.
MB is skittish from their 1955 terrible disaster, also here, and we can't forget 2007 flying CLRs.
The 1955 disaster at Le Mans is globally recognized as the largest motorsport disaster ever with 80+ killed and many more wounded - official numbers were never released.
These guys were driving without seatbealts, or real helmets up to 170 mph.
Old school maniacs, which I surely do admire.

IMHO the cool thing about this year is a new distance record (obviously due to perfect weather).
397 laps or approx 3362 miles in 24 hrs!.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*AUDI RS18 for 2011*

:yikes:


----------

